# Best speakers for a Super Lead 100



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

So I've got this old Super Lead 100. I'm running it through a closed back 2x12 Marshall. It's currently got 2 V30s in it. I've tried the V30, G12H30 combo before and really liked it in a closed back design. The power rating of the G12H30 isn't enough though. I guess I could pull a couple of tubes and run it as a 50 watter, but is there a speaker that does the G12H30 thing at higher power? Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been quite pleased with Warehouse Guitar speakers.
If you like the G12H30, their equivalent is called "The Reaper". Luckily, they make a high-powered version that can handle 50 watts:
12" Reaper HP - 50 watts | Warehouse Guitar Speaker


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Marshall 4x12 with Greenback..that's what the amp was design in mind. my friend runs his on it..and my god man..you'll go nuts..


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. Maybe I should look into these Warehouse speakers. They're really inexpensive when you're used to paying the premium for Celestions! I know the 4x12 Greenback cab would be ideal but that's just more than I need/want right now. I was hoping to stick with the 2x12 for now.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

There's also the Eminence Wizard, which handles 75 watts and is their take on a G12H. Also cheaper than the Celestion


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> So I've got this old Super Lead 100. I'm running it through a closed back 2x12 Marshall. It's currently got 2 V30s in it. I've tried the V30, G12H30 combo before and really liked it in a closed back design. The power rating of the G12H30 isn't enough though. I guess I could pull a couple of tubes and run it as a 50 watter, but is there a speaker that does the G12H30 thing at higher power? Any recommendations? Thanks!


If your lucky enough to have an old super lead. get a Scumback H55-65w.
I have an H55-30w, with an Emi RWB with my 2203. Amazing...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with the scumback, but would recommend a 75Hz lead cone..I tried the 55Hz bass cones & didn't like them as much

also G12-65's are very good speakers from celestion

and I have had some great results with the sound of emi private jacks, but I wouldn't use them in a 2x12 with 100w

of course greenbacks are the standard marshall speaker as well & sound excellent


we are lucky to have so much choice


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing better than a 4x12 with greenies M20's M25's or H30's!


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep. I know these were designed for 4x12s but I don't have one. Definitely looking for a 2x12 config. A 4x12 isn't for me. Thanks for the recommendations. The G1265s are interesting... Looking for that bright and warm G12H30 thing though.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the emi Tonker could be a good choice too


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

+1 for WGS Reaper - solid construction in the frame, cone, spider and magnet structures. Couple of these wired in parallel should handle your Marshall in a 2X12 or mixed with another speaker of close efficiency (SPL rating). I was torn between the Reaper and the Eminence Wizard, but a few mentioned problems with "cone cry" with the Wizards which scared me off a bit. After seeing the construction quality of Warehouse' product and hearing them, I'm now interested in trying their other models (heard great things about their G1265's, btw...).


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys. Really appreciated. It looks like I've got some homework to do...


----------

